# [solved/risolto]"RgbPath" is not a valid keyword

## Laux

Salve a tutti,

aggiornato il sistema (in un anno avevo accumulato 570 pacchetti)mi si presenta un errore un po' antipatico poichè non ho trovato alcuna soluzione valida per il mio caso.

Premetto che stiamo parlando del mio portatile e la scheda video è una GeForce 440Go 64MB che lavora con i driver nVidia (presi dal portage) versione 96.43.07 (ultima versione a supportarla); Xorg l'ho riportato alla 7.2 perchè era sicuramente funzionante.

Help please....  :Confused: 

Al lancio del server X mi viene restituito questo errore:

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.0

Release Date: 

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux lauxbox 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sat Jun 7 12:11:10 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 24 September 2008  08:51:51PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 25 11:36:48 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 13 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   "RgbPath" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

```

Questo, invece, è il mio Xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Mon Apr 16 20:39:15 PDT 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection  

```

----------

## Peach

xorg ha subito delle modifiche importanti

non sappiamo però che versione avevi, a che versione hai aggiornato per finire alla 7.1 (di che pacchetto poi? xorg-x11-7.1 nn è più in portage)

in ogni caso prova a vedere se qui c'è qualcosa che ti interessa...

io in ogni caso commenterei completamente quella sezione Files che ti da problemi, io manco ce l'ho.

[edit] scusa la mia dislessia mattutina

----------

## mack1

Ha ragione Peach nel log si legge che è la linea 13 che crea problemi:

```

Parse error on line 13 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

   "RgbPath" is not a valid keyword in this section.

```

Aggiornando hal alla versione sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r3 ho trovato nei file di log di portage:

```

* Messages for package sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r3: 

 

 * Migrating xorg.conf Core Keyboard configuration to HAL FDI file... 

 * The HAL daemon needs to be running for certain applications to 

 * work. Suggested is to add the init script to your start-up 

 * scripts, this should be done like this : 

 * `rc-update add hald default` 

 * Looking for automounting support? Add yourself to the plugdev group 

 * IF you have additional applications which consume ACPI events, you 

 * should consider installing acpid to allow applications to share ACPI 

 * events. 

 * If you wish to use a non US layout, you may do so by executing: 

 * setxkbmap <layout> or by utilizing your Desktop Environment's 

 * Keyboard Layout Settings mechanism. 

 * Under GNOME, this is gnome-keyboard-properties, and under KDE 

 * it is kxkb. 

 * In order have suspend/hibernate function with HAL or apps that use HAL 

 * (such as gnome-power-manager), you should build HAL with the laptop 

 * useflag which will install pm-utils. 

 * X Input Hotplugging (if you build xorg-server with the HAL useflag) 

 * reads user specific configuration from /etc/hal/fdi/policy/. 

 * We have converted your existing xorg.conf rules and the FDI is stored 

 * at /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

 * You should remove the Input sections from your xorg.conf once you have 

 * migrated the rules to a HAL fdi file. 

```

Da una certa versione di X in avanti hal si occupa del layout e dell'hotplug dei dispositivi di input, credo che aggiornando tu sia involontariamente incappato in questo cambiamento, però non ne sono sicuro perché sono su x86 e non su amd64!!!

Cercando non sono riuscito a trovare doc ufficiale, posto alcuni link che potrebbero essere utili:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707526-highlight-keyboard.html?sid=adf642aa450bc57feeaf039876da0f9f

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707660-highlight-keyboard.html?sid=adf642aa450bc57feeaf039876da0f9f

http://www.nabble.com/hal-0.5.11-r1-and-keyboard-layout-and-input-issues-td19151047.html

Ciao

----------

## Laux

Grazie mille, stamattina ho un po' di tempo e proverò tutte le soluzioni e, ovviamente, posterò quella risolutiva!

----------

## Laux

Nulla da fare: le soluzioni propostemi, seppur interessanti non hanno dato esito positivo.

Nel frattempo ho aggiornato a xorg-x11-7.4; ma gli errori restano.

Hal è in default ed è attivo quando si avvia il portatile, per il resto ho provato a commentare qualcosa tipo le glx ma non ho avuto successo.

Xorg log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.0

Release Date: 

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux lauxbox 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sat Jun 7 12:11:10 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 24 September 2008  08:51:51PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 26 17:42:52 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a8000

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M] rev 163, Mem @ 0xe2000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8000000/524288

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so: undefined symbol: miZeroLineScreenIndex

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.0, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents
> 
> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

 ricompilare i driver direttamente aiuta ma anche un bel

```
revdep-rebuild -X ; eix --only-names "x11-proto/*" | xargs emerge -1 
```

non sarebbe male.

----------

## Peach

 *Laux wrote:*   

> Nulla da fare: le soluzioni propostemi, seppur interessanti non hanno dato esito positivo.
> 
> Nel frattempo ho aggiornato a xorg-x11-7.4; ma gli errori restano.
> 
> Hal è in default ed è attivo quando si avvia il portatile, per il resto ho provato a commentare qualcosa tipo le glx ma non ho avuto successo.
> ...

 

xorg-x11-7.4  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

no direi che aggiornando alla versione unstable forse hai solo complicato la cosa, tant'è che ti sono venuti fuori degli ABI mismatch. Purtroppo xorg ora non è più monolitico ma modulare: ciò significa che se aggiorni un pezzo devi aggiornare anche gli altri (a meno che questi non siano stati testati per girare in maniera retro/futuro-compatibile)

 Ma che problemi ti dava la versione stabile al punto da costringerti ad aggiornare alla versione unstable?

In ogni caso, se vuoi risolvere questo problema, occorre che è una buona idea riportare xorg alla versione stabile

Se togli le smascherature che hai fatto che ti dice

```
emerge -Duav --with-bdeps=y world
```

 :Question: 

Poi puoi anche lanciare xorg stabile e postare qui:

1) Xorg.0.log (per farla breve `grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log` )

2) xorg.conf

ciao

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix --only-names "x11-proto/*" | xargs emerge -1 
> ```
> ...

 

ehm...

non sarebbe meglio

```
eix --only-names -C x11-proto -I | xargs emerge -1
```

 :Question: 

altrimenti gli piglia tutte le versioni in x11-proto, no?

In ogni caso io ribadisco la necessità di portare tutto in stable.

----------

## djinnZ

hai ragione, mi ero dimenticato il -I ...

@Laux: non è che sei un altro che ha messo ACCEPT_ARCH="~x86" in make.conf (e da quello che vedo spero che tu abbia messo ~amd64 perchè altrimenti hai fatto un autentico guaio)?

----------

## Laux

Qualche passo avanto l'ho fatto nel frattempo... e probabilmente ho capito pure dove bisogna concentrarsi.

Xorg probabilmente è a posto, e lo dico perchè sfruttando il bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211161 ho capito un po' il da farsi, ed in effetti seguendo un suggerimento ho lanciato i seguenti comandi che mi hanno risolto alcuni piccoli problemi:

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

ho ricompilato tutti i pacchetti e gli errori si limitano alla mancanza del driver nvidia (da cui la non interpretazione di "glx") ed ABI

Prima di tutto questo ho controllato un po' di volte con revdep-rebuild e non mi è stato trovato alcun problema.

Passiamo alle risposte:  :Smile: 

@peach: sono passato alla 7.4 nell'aggiornamento world che ho completato da poco, non pensavo potesse essere dannoso, ma ecco quel che mi hai chiesto:

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

```

poi c'è lo xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Mon Apr 16 20:39:15 PDT 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

# Section "Files"

# EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

#    Driver         "keyboard"

   Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection  
```

Con questo comando "emerge -Duav --with-bdeps=y world" si scatena l'inferno, poichè vorrebbe aggiornare xorg-server-1.5.0 (installato) ma per farlo necessita dei driver nvidia 173.14.09 che non vanno bene per la mia scheda video non più supportata. (come detto all'inizio mi fermo alla versione 96)

Sono riuscito ad installare xorg-server-1.5.0 perchè nell'aggiornamento totale permisi l'installazione dei driver ultimi di nVidia poi feci il downgrade alla versione funzionante.

@djinnZ: per il muose ho risolto come ho spiegato  :Wink:  grazie comunque

[OT]Ora mi tocca cenare :p[/OT]

----------

## Laux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai ragione, mi ero dimenticato il -I ...
> 
> @Laux: non è che sei un altro che ha messo ACCEPT_ARCH="~x86" in make.conf (e da quello che vedo spero che tu abbia messo ~amd64 perchè altrimenti hai fatto un autentico guaio)?

 

non sono fra i "fortunati"  :Wink: 

Comunque mi sa che ho risolto l'arcano:

In un topic: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106119

a questa domanda "Which is the real issue? fc9 or 169.07?"

un "nVidia Corporation" risponde  *Quote:*   

> The driver does not support the 1.5 prerelease build of the X server shipped by Fedora 9 alpha. The driver ABI changed enough that -ignoreABI won't help. The 1.5 series of X servers will be supported in a future driver release after the ABI has been finalized.

 

A questo punto mi sono fatto un giro negli archivi dei driver della nVidia per vedere se la mia GeForce 440Go 64MB potesse avere qualche driver aggiornato: nulla.

A questo punto, siccome xorg-server 1.5 / xorg 7.4, hanno bisogno delle nuove versioni dei driver, credo che non mi rimanga altro da fare che downgradare tutto alle versioni Xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 / xorg 7.2, considerate stabili in portage per la mia architettura amd64.

Detto questo, sto tornando alle versioni precedenti di tutti i pacchetti coinvolti e le loro dipendenze.

Se la cosa gira posso consolarmi col fatto di aver testato tutto il cuccuzzaro per i posteri  :Wink: 

[scontro con la realtà mode= ON]Considerazioni che posso fare: prima o poi sarebbe successo che avrei dovuto vedere il mio pc considerato obsoleto dalla cara nVidia, del resto le leggi di mercato sono spietate.[mode=OFF]

----------

## Laux

Come accennato precedentemente ho seguito la strada del downgrade con successo, ho solo ricompilato x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse per poter riadattarlo alle nuove condizioni.

In definitiva posso dire di aver risolto il problema, ovviamente grazie a tutti voi.

----------

